# إليكم برنامج cnc



## lot2005 (31 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
من يجد كراك للبرنامج حتى يفتح كل خاناته 
http://www.deskproto.com


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (1 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
و هذا هوالكراك 
ملحوظه انا لم اجربه
مع خالص تحياتى 
الكراك مرفق


----------



## وليد الحديدي (7 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيراً إخوتي و لكن هل يوجد Tutorial للبرنامج أو شرح


----------



## abo_slaim (8 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا لك

الكراك لاصدار سابق


----------



## bey747 (9 نوفمبر 2006)

اقدم لك أخي lot2005 هذا الرابط فيه البرنامج في نسخته الرابعة مع الكراك مع العلم لا يوجد إختلاف كبير بين النسختين وهذا هو الرابط
http://www.transferbigfiles.com/Download.aspx?id=b6f15be7-aa70-42a6-9400-032637cc7609
إذا لم يعمل عندك الرابط فأعلمني
أخوكم في الله


----------



## bey747 (9 نوفمبر 2006)

يا جماعة هل بالإمكان برمجة وقت بمكن اللقاء فيه جميعا عبر برامج المحادثة الشهيرة من اجل تبادل الخبرات ووضع ملخص لما ننتج اليه في الموقع http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=32714
اخوكم في الله


----------



## adel_sebaey1 (9 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً على المجهود الطيب


----------



## taawint (15 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لك la yachtaghil error
http://www.transferbigfiles.com/Download.aspx?id=b6f15be7-aa70-42a6-9400-032637cc7609


----------



## elshrbiny (17 يوليو 2010)

البرنامج اكثر من رائع


----------

